

Was Viaweb ever approached by a Japanese company? - myoung8

From a case study I'm reading for class:<p>"Mikitani (founder of Japanese e-commerce company Rakuten) considered but rejected the idea of acquiring a U.S. company that had developed 
software for online malls."<p>Was this Viaweb?
======
pg
Yes, though that description may be stretching the truth a bit; Hiroshi gave
up trying to buy us at about the time we decided not to be bought, so it's not
clear even to me who rejected who first.

It is true, however, that he got the idea of doing a web-based online store
builder plus mall from us, and that what they launched initially was a very
literal imitation of our site-- at least on the surface.

------
inovica
I'd be interested in reading this case study and I'm sure others here would.
Is it possible to post it here or post a link to it?

------
damir
Yes, please share it.

